# Pics from the Open House at Detailer's Domain



## detailersdomain (Sep 13, 2006)

I would like to thank the 100 plus that made it out to our Open House on July 24th!

I would like to thank Menzerna, einszett, Sonax, Flex Tools, and Lusso for all showing up, I would also like to thank the Inserra's (Shop Rite) for providing all the food.

We will try to host another event for October.

Here are the pics.


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Kris in red shirt... followed by wardrobe change on the count of sweating into a black shirt lol.

Very nice day good to hear the vendors talk about their products!


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

phil looks like a great day out


----------



## Carn (Apr 13, 2007)

Looks like an awesome day out...










Phil, do you have any details on the portable mister seen in this pic?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Looks are great day guys! Those bloody burgers look good to! 

Well done

MArk:thumb:


----------



## swest0223 (Jun 20, 2010)

Phil... looks fantastic! Glad everyone had a great time, wish I lived in your part of the country that weekend.


----------



## trhland (Sep 22, 2007)

its was a great day we had but hot ..


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

nice one! i'm sure a lot of us here in the UK would liked to have attended this meet!


----------

